# SOG Toilet System



## 110503 (Mar 10, 2008)

Anyone had experience of the SOG system? One of the staff at our dealership said they are useless but the idea sounds convincing to me especially if it removes the need for chemicals.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"Anyone had experience of the Sog system?"

There are 575 posts on MHF about SOG! 

What else do you need to know?

Dave


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Sog system? One of the staff at our dealership said they are useless but the idea sounds convincing to me especially if it removes the need for chemicals.[/quote]

Only from the pitch next door - and I couldn't wait for the wind to change!!!! :evil: :evil:

I don't know if the one we were next to was faulty, but it ponged to high heaven, and we couldn't move as the site was full.  

Only got gassed on this one occasion though, and we must have parked next to one more than once - so maybe they are usually a bit less anti-social. :?

Cheers*


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Perhaps the cheapskate hadn't replenished his carbon filter annually


----------



## 110503 (Mar 10, 2008)

578 now Dave, but are they any good?


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi there is lot on here about SOGs ,search fir Vics DIY SOG.It works well but I have found that you need to empty or leave water in the loo bowl before driving off as after say 20 mins driving a awfull stink can fill the bog/van :lol: I have not figuered out yet why it stinks as the seals should stop any smells (leaving water in bowl stops them) comming into question.Perhaps it is us that forget to fully close the loo :lol: but putting the bit of water probably reminds us?
terry
edit you only forget once or twice :lol: but also £80 buys a LOT of blue stuff :lol:


----------



## Hovis (Mar 28, 2007)

On our last Hymer 544 there was one fitted. I was not impressed, and still used Fluid in the holding tank. I would not fit one as an extra, but as this one was already fitted I left it as it was.

Hovis


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

fitted one last year had no problems with smell   but I always leave some water in the bowl 8O 8O case of habbit maybe :roll: :roll: :roll: 
Bernard.


----------



## motorhomer2 (May 9, 2005)

Hello


IF they are fitted correctly & IF the filter is changed regularly then they are brilliant. Get either wrong then they will pong. If they pong surely the unit with the problem talked about in the post above then they must have a stinky van inside as well.
If you use chemicals in a sog fitted unit then the system will not work.


Motorhomer


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

motorhomer2 said:


> Hello
> 
> IF they are fitted correctly & IF the filter is changed regularly then they are brilliant. Get either wrong then they will pong. If they pong surely the unit with the problem talked about in the post above then they must have a stinky van inside as well.
> If you use chemicals in a Sog fitted unit then the system will not work.
> ...


OH YES it did stink :lol: :lol: and boy is it a stink :lol: 
go back & re read the post :wink: :lol: 
terry


----------



## reener (Oct 2, 2005)

Fitted SOG last year after 20 years of 'chemical toilets with chemical odours'. Best addition we've made to MH. Now completely odour free inside MH. Renew filter for outside comfort. SOG is the environmentally friendly system.


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

I know how they smell if the filter needs changing, so if its yours change the filter!! If it is someone else's maybe a tactful word about fitting a new filter would work? 

If you travel with a roof vent open and create a partial vacuum in the van then, if the bowl is not sealed, you will get a smell in the van. You only do that once! If this is happening you would get the 'nice' smell of chemicals instead if you didn't have a Sog. 

Since I cannot bear the smell of any of the chemicals available then Sog is the only way for me to go.


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

Best thing I have fitted, cannot fault it.

Peter.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Excellent, I have now fitted them myself in my last two motorcaravans.


----------



## Jede (Dec 7, 2007)

Still new to all this, we have a SOG fitted to the van we have just brought. Why don't you use chemicals in this type of system and why won't it work if you do ?


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

Jede said:


> Still new to all this, we have a Sog fitted to the van we have just brought. Why don't you use chemicals in this type of system and why won't it work if you do ?


The system works by bio degradation and to do this it needs the living microbes that destroy waste, plus oxygen. The chemicals kill the microbes, so they can't do their job.


----------



## Jede (Dec 7, 2007)

Ah, all is clear now!! 

many thanks


----------



## pelicanpete (Apr 28, 2007)

Love 'em or hate 'em? Me? I love 'em!

Mine is vented through the roof rather than through the cassette-door, which many DIY or dealer installations are. I think this makes a big difference as all the pongs are vented over peoples heads.

Compared to vans I stepped aboard during my buying trips, the ones with fixed holding tanks always had an 'odour.' The ones with a SOG didn't.

They don't need chemicals. The fan sucks air in to the cassette through via the bowl and blows it out (with the smells) through the exhaust vent. If the loo is a Thetford cassette, a blade closes off the contents of the cassette to the lavatory, thereby preventing smells entering the living area. 

Once, I had the most awful stink in the van. I initially suspected the toilet. However, it turned out to be the grey-water tank. My wife had boiled some eggs and had tipped the water down the sink. The smell was coming back up through the shower and sink wastes. Boy, what an smell!! Drained the 'grey' and all was well thereafter; never to be repeated again.


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi because it relys on bacteria ---chemicals kill bacteria!
terry


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

*Sog Toilet System*

The smell has to go somewhere! If you go to Germany you can park at the sog factory and they fit them while you wait.

We went and had a look.Yes It is a good thing. But we did not have it fitted as we have 2 thetford cassettes. And sometimes have to go a few days before we empty them! They must smell when you empty them. Plus they use power all the time don't they.

Every little helps I have just put a switch on the outside light to stop it coming on and off all night.When we are on 12v.

Still we are all different.

Good Luck Bob.

:blob: :blob:


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: <a href=http://www.outdoorbits.com/product_info.php/c*

The air pump only works when the blade is open so that the Oxygen is introduced, the longer you leave emptying the longer the microbes have to do their work, and the less smell you get.


----------



## motorhomer2 (May 9, 2005)

pelicanpete said:


> Love 'em or hate 'em? Me? I love 'em!
> 
> Once, I had the most awful stink in the van. I initially suspected the toilet. However, it turned out to be the grey-water tank. My wife had boiled some eggs and had tipped the water down the sink. The smell was coming back up through the shower and sink wastes. Boy, what an smell!! Drained the 'grey' and all was well thereafter; never to be repeated again.


Hello

A spray of the diluted strength biomagic down the sink waste keeps smells away. It is also great in the loo as well. We had a sog for three years brilliant. The one we have now has unfortunately been incorrectly fitted so hence it dont work & oh boy dont you know. However we have managed using the biomagic and emptying daily. The whole system has to be replaced.

Motorhomer


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

quote They must smell when you empty them. Plus they use power all the time don't they. 
no apxc15,when you open the sluce it turns fan on -close, it turns off - a bit ify when emptying :lol: 
terry


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

maddie said:


> quote They must smell when you empty them. Plus they use power all the time don't they.
> no apxc15,when you open the sluce it turns fan on -close, it turns off - a bit ify when emptying :lol:
> terry


Is that not what I just said ?


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

:lol: sorry it was meant for Bob -- you type faster than me :lol: :lol: 
terry
I went to the loo, even change to your name without re-reading post :lol: :lol:


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

*useing power.*

I should have taken more notice ! The thing I do like is you empty them even it its not full. And don't think I only put the chemical in last night and theres not much in it. But what do you think about having 2 cassettes and carrying them around with no chemicals in?
Is that a wise move. Bob.


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

It is well known that the toilet chemicals used in camping do a lot of damage to the enviroment, and that they must not be put into the normal sewage system. I think that a Sog system or similar should be a standard fit on all new motor homes and caravans etc. and the chemicals should be banned.

That should keep this running for a bit longer


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

The use of a scented toilet fluid would also reduce the life of the carbon filter.


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: useing power.*



bobandjane said:


> I should have taken more notice ! The thing I do like is you empty them even it its not full. And don't think I only put the chemical in last night and theres not much in it. But what do you think about having 2 cassettes and carrying them around with no chemicals in?
> Is that a wise move. Bob.


If you wash out the spare cassette properly with fresh water you should have no problems with smells, when not in use.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Sog*

Hello Macclad,

Make your own, also featured here on MHF with full colour photographs.

Trev.


----------



## 110503 (Mar 10, 2008)

teemyob, what do you mean "make your own" are you saying there is an article on here which describes how? If so where is it?
Thanks


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Sog DIY*

Hello Macclad,

Here you go.....

>>>Click Me for the Link<<<

Regards,
Trev.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

apxc15 said:


> It is well known that the toilet chemicals used in camping do a lot of damage to the enviroment, and that they must not be put into the normal sewage system. I think that a Sog system or similar should be a standard fit on all new motor homes and caravans etc. and the chemicals should be banned.
> 
> That should keep this running for a bit longer


Not true, but propaganda put about by Soq users who have spent 80 quid and have smelly cassettes to cope with.
Nowadays toilet chemicals have to pass strict enviromental testing.

IMO the most enviromentally and effective toilet chemical is urine, but thats another story!..


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

Not true, but propaganda put about by Soq users who have spent 80 quid and have smelly cassettes to cope with.
Nowadays toilet chemicals have to pass strict enviromental testing.Quote

Another chemical that may be found in toilet cleaning products, used mainly in chemical toilets for camping and RV's, is formaldehyde. Formaldehyde is a carcinogenic also shown to cause mutations in animals.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

_
Another chemical that may be found in toilet cleaning products, used mainly in chemical toilets for camping and RV's, is formaldehyde. Formaldehyde is a carcinogenic also shown to cause mutations in animals._

The above info is several years out of date. :roll:


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

You are right of course this chemical is no longer included in modern toilet cleaners, due in part to sustained pressure from enviromentel groups, over the years. However my point is, that the chemical cleaners destroy the natural means of degradation and do get into the water course system. There is no real need for them to be used and the Sog system is showing us the way we should be doing things. There will come a day when chemical additives will no longer be used and we should all be doing our bit to bring that about sooner rather than later.


----------



## 110503 (Mar 10, 2008)

If I could drag you back to the topic: "is a Sog system any good"? and if it is it WILL replace chemicals.


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

*The SOG Factory in Germany.*

As in the Promobile Stellplatz-Atlas. In the book. Lof 56332 page 283. GPS 07o 26'15O/5o13'54''N 
a 1/A 48 koblenz-Trier bis zur Abfahrt Ochtendung (Nr.. dann weiter nach Kobern-Gon-dorf und auf der B 416 nach Lof. 1m Ort den Hinweis Sog an der Hauptsrabe beachten fahren. Am Kreisel 1. Abfahrt,dann rechts.Gebuhrenfreier Stellplatz fur 13 moble auf dem parkplatz der firma Sog Entuftungssysterme,In der Mark 2. Fur 4 mobile reservierter Teil des Innenhofs unmittelbar am Schauraum,ebener Schotterplatz fur 9 mobile hinter der Halle. Ebener.gepflasherter Untergrund. Kein Schatten,beleuchtet durch Stabenlaterne.Ruhige Lage im Gewerberebiet oberhalb des Zentrums. Frischwasserranschluss am Platz Ganzjahrig nutzbar. am Platz vorhanden. info Telefon 0 26 05/95 27 63 
fax 0 26 05/95 27 63 
Email [email protected]. 
Good Luck. Bob. :lol:


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Macclad, I consider the Sog well worth fitting. In my last 2 motorhomes I could smell the toilet chemicals inside until I fitted the Sog. Now, absolutely no smell inside at all. I often check outside to ensure that the carbon filter is still functioning and to date have not noticed any smell.
Maybe it might be a bit smellier when emptying but that has not caused me a problem. I am inclined to empty more frequently as I have not got to pay for chemicals.
It is not a cheap bit of kit but I would not be without it, that is why I have fitted it to my last two motorhomes. (The previous one did not have any ventilation at all in the toilet compartment so the Sog was an answer to prayer)


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Puzzles me, the statement that without S O G there is the pervasive odour of toilet chemicals in the bathroom.

The Thetford cassette is a sealed unit if the blade is closed.

How then does odour get into the bathroom, except when the blade is opened during "use".

The S O G is similar to a domestic system available that has a forced air extraction duct that removes smelly air from around the seat/bowl to outside the bathroom.

A S O G removes smells only when the blade is open, whether chemicals are used or not.

I have a feeling that some Thetford toilets may not have been installed correctly.
That was certainly our case - the pressure release valve on ours is vented through a pipe down into the wheel arch area.
Unfortunately the short duct connecting the two had not been made airtight - hence the smells.

The vent pipe is an optional extra. Without it I suspect the source of smells is the pressure release valve.

Fitting my S O G revealed the defect so I made only a partial installation, utilising the existing vent pipe.
No more smells in use but emptying was a very agricultural experience!
So, we still use green fluid - best of both worlds.

Incidentally, I reckon that a simplified fan extraction system could be used via the pressure release valve if the optional vent pipe is fitted.
I might just design one and test the market!
Research here - what proportion of C2000 cassette installations have the optional vent pipe fitted?
You can tell by removing the cassette and looking at the bit the pressure relief valve would contact on the mechanism. If there is a rectangular-ish rubber surround and a pipe to the right of the housing then you have it.
A simplified fan extract system would save the bother of having to remove the hose and fit the bung when doing the emptying.


----------



## 110503 (Mar 10, 2008)

There seems to be more plus than minus to the system so far in the replies and the cost is fairly minor for the parts, although I don't know how much the cost of fitting is anyone any idea?
I have an Autotrail Cheyenne 740s and the toilet cassette is inside a storage locker and would need to ventilate through the roof I think.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

macclad said:


> There seems to be more plus than minus to the system so far in the replies and the cost is fairly minor for the parts, although I don't know how much the cost of fitting is anyone any idea?
> I have an Autotrail Cheyenne 740s and the toilet cassette is inside a storage locker and would need to ventilate through the roof I think.


Normally the Sog vent is fitted on the locker door. It has been quite simple to fit (diy) on both my motorhomes. If you live nearby I could give you a hand to fit it.


----------



## 110503 (Mar 10, 2008)

That's a great offer rowley and thanks very much, however we are off on our travels on 21 April to Croatia via Germany etc. and hoping to get this fitted somewhere on the way.
The main reason I would like it fitted is that the Cheyenne layout means the toilet cassette is set inside a locker and I don't think a standard kit would fit and would probably need to be vented through the roof (this bit worries me). I have only had the van since last Monday and it is new---Guarantees etc. etc.

Many thanks

John


----------



## pelicanpete (Apr 28, 2007)

macclad said:


> There seems to be more plus than minus to the system so far in the replies and the cost is fairly minor for the parts, although I don't know how much the cost of fitting is anyone any idea?
> I have an Autotrail Cheyenne 740s and the toilet cassette is inside a storage locker and would need to ventilate through the roof I think.


Hi Macclad,

If you find you have a choice (of where to vent) my advice, from someone who has such a system, is to vent it through the roof. If you decide to fit the vent in the door, all the extracted 'nasty-niffs' exit at nose level 8O ...not good when you are sipping your cocktails in your safari room.

The roof vent takes the smells overhead and out of harms way 

No need to worry about holes in the roof. There are dozens of them anyway! If you have it fitted professionally, they should have all the correct fittings, watertight collars, correct caulking, etc. and you will have peace of mind.

I'm a total 'convert' to the S O G system and I wish they made them for normal homes!!


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi if worried about holes to the roof ,vent it underneath the floor or to the side opposite your door :wink: :lol: 
terry


----------



## 110503 (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi pelicanpete,

I think the roof vent is the right way as you say simply because it makes more sense, after all it's where our house soil vent pipes are always terminated.

John


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

macclad said:


> Hi pelicanpete,
> 
> I think the roof vent is the right way as you say simply because it makes more sense, after all it's where our house soil vent pipes are always terminated.
> 
> John


 :lol: yes but house soil pipes do not have filters :lol: the only time it would smell is when someone is sat having a wee or poo :lol: with the blade/sluce open, even then the filter should stop this :lol: 
terry


----------



## 110503 (Mar 10, 2008)

Maddie, surely if the Sog terminates above the van this eliminates the need for filter changing? Filters which must cost money or am I being niave?

John


----------



## pelicanpete (Apr 28, 2007)

Macclad,

You're correct. The roof version doesn't have (or need) a filter. At least I am sure I haven't got one in my installation.
PP


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi John you can buy a filter/cooker hood that will make above 10 =10 yrs for less than a fiver :lol: It was you that did not want /worried over holes in the roof :lol: :wink: 
terry


----------



## 110503 (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks Maddie and you are right it does concern me putting holes through the roof - Now I'm dithering shall I or shall I not.
I have spoken to the Sog guy today and he thinks it is best to have the vent on the locker door mainly because it's easier to fit, and I have agreed to go to Torquay and let him fit one for me but discuss the best option on the day so to speak.
I'll let you know the outcome after Thursday this week.

John


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Well done John, you won't regret it.


----------



## davidcampervanstuff (Nov 24, 2007)

[/quote]Because chemicals can kill the bacteria which otherwise cause matter to break down naturally[/quote]

Sorry, must have had my head down a SOG when I posted this: having got somewhat 'behind' (well if I don't do the pun you will) on my forum reading I was skimming through and thought I was at the 'bottom' (oh dear!) of this thread when in fact it was only the bottom of page one of four.

So sorry, Jade, for having responded to an old question already answered long ago by others.


----------

